

Twitter: Where Nobody Knows Your Name - webwatch
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080428/twitter-where-nobody-know-your-name/

======
justindz
I was really excited about Twitter (and some similar apps with lots of buzz)
and signed up, used the friend importer against all the supported apps I had
an account with and...

Nothing.

FriendFeed? Same deal. Most of the people I've found have been from the public
timeline or from HN. Only a few early adopter types that I know from work are
starting to show up on Twitter and most of them never post--probably just
checking it out.

I tell people "it's like asynchronous instant messaging with programmability
and succinctness rules." I guess I'm not selling it right because that doesn't
get much rise out of most people. FriendFeed is easier to explain, but a vast
majority of people I know aren't at the complexity stage that makes it
valuable. I'm not really there either, yet.

~~~
superchink
I definitely think that's the toughest hurdle for Twitter to overcome: there's
not an easy way to explain its value to people who aren't already on it, and
none of my friends (that aren't nerds) are using it.

------
JayNeely
This is one of the main reasons I moved to Boston, the #2 area for startups,
rather than Silicon Valley, the #1. There's still a huge amount of web tech
people around, but not as much of an echo chamber.

------
omfut
Its an interesting observation. Not many folks even in the tech industry have
any idea about twitter. I guess twitter has become a marketing tool for
scobleizers and jasons

